# Silly Question About Kitchen Table



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Really sorry for this silly question, we are going to panel this month for a sibling group of up to 3 children, were currently in the process of extending our kitchen so it will have room for a kitchen table and will be L shaped so there is room for a play room at the other end. We've seen a really nice marble table but I'm in two minds as to whether this is a good idea or not, I'm concerned that children could potentially run onto the table and really hurt themselves. My DH doesn't think it's an issue as he believes the same could happen with a wooden table. I wondered if any experienced parents could offer any pearls of wisdom?


Thank you.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not a parent yet so feel free to ignore my advice.  However I am an early years teacher auntie and big sister to 3. I agree with your husband any table solid enough to last will injure a child if the run into it at speed. However there are these corner foam protectors you can put on. Which do help.  Keep chairs tucked in they are less of a solid bump and give a bit more.  Also just don't allow running in the kitchen obviously kids still will but if you constantly discourage it, it won't be as fast or often.  Good luck how old are your 3. I'd love to be matched to a group of 3 x x


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi


Sorry I should have said we're going to approval panel to be approved for up to 3 children, aged between 0-6 so don't know what we'll get yet which is a part of the issue with making the decision on the table, it's from gum tree so it's a second hand bargain.  The lady that we're buying from does have small toddler children of her own which is making us think that it would be ok to have.  It's cheaper than all the other tables, it's not particularly posh which will mean that it will be nice in our new kitchen/dining room, and I can always put one of those thick table clothes on it until it's a bit safer for the children, or as you say those rubber corner things.




Thanks for your advise.  Good luck in your journey. x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey, a marble table will do more damage than a wood one in collision because its so much harder, wood will absorb some of the impact, but you can make it safe with thick table cloths etc, good luck at panel, v exciting times ahead xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

A marble table will definitely do more damage than a wooden one in a collision.

As for children running, we are 5 years in with one of ours and it is still a daily battle with the running around the house - some things just don't sink in no matter how much you discourage them   

Good luck for panel and beyond   
OT x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

For my 2ps worth, a marble table is also going to break more things that are banged onto it. We're having a lot of banging things onto the table at mealtime, and when one starts, the others join in. Something else to bear in mind...


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We had a marble table that went into my M-I-L's garage before we had kids, and we currently use her old wooden one.  I am quite clumsy and walk into things all the time when I'm rushing around.  I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that walking into a marble one hurts much, much more.  It is also really nice and I didn't want my kids to trash it tbh.  I'm with you on this one, marble tables and kids probably not a good mix.


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for all your advise.


----------

